# Picture based personality test



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I found it to be extremely accurate and it's not the kind that attempts to reveal your personality by what color you chose, lol.

Give it a try here: http://designbyadrian.com/96pix/

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

http://designbyadrian.com/96pix/the...hp?s=eyJhIjo0LCJiIjoxMywiYyI6MTMsImQiOjE4fQ==


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

42% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Hey thanks, that was fun 

I got this:

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Natural Born Leader

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.



67% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
25% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


That does not explain me at all. I think because I chose a lot of exercise/working out pictures (because I really enjoy doing them), it made me seem to be a LOT more outgoing/sociable than I really am.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I got intellectual hippie too. But my % were different:

58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I'm not outgoing at all, but I guess I can be sociable when I'm with people who I feel comfortable around...I talk almost non-stop when I'm with my friends and family. idk I guess these results are sort of accurate, but I would have made the curious/artistic one a higher percent. The efficient/organized one is pretty spot-on though.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

*The Energy Source*

You're outgoing, charismatic and in constant need for stimulation. You have lots of energy and love to share it with the people around you. People find you exciting and you always end up being the centre of attention - exactly where you want to be. You don't like being alone and naturally attract people.


88*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
29*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
.........................

Okay, i think there are a bit messed up with there answers!! I picked alot of party looking pics coz i like to party but sober i definitely HATE being the center of attention but saying that, i wouldnt mind only for the anxiety aspect hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

25*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

It's because your Irish Ambitious lol

jk


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

I got this one as well. Different percentages of course. I guess it fits me pretty well. :yes
*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
75*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
21*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

wow so many hippies :b lol


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

I got the Artist,

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

25% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
83% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I don't think I'm that efficient and organized.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Luminous said:


> It's because your Irish Ambitious lol
> 
> jk


Haha i actully think you are right!!!!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

71*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

That's not very accurate...i'm the furthest away from being outgoing. =/


----------



## fading (Nov 12, 2010)

I got :

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
:haha:haha
I think i did it wrong..it was fun though.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


25*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Meh. Kinda sorta. Just like every other one of these things. Some hits, some misses.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

The quiz made me unusually aware of my fear of intimacy. Every time there was an image of two people being together, I just clicked on whatever other picture they had.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

*71%*sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*13%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*54%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*63%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Skewed sociable results by clicking music/party related pics. But I love muh musak. :boogie

Poor test, horrible validity.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

polkadotlaughter said:


> *The Intellectual Hippie*
> 
> You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.
> 
> ...


for everyone who got intellectual hippie what did u put for the final words..i put sympathetic etc


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who got this? :afr Umm, i tried to not over analyze.
This is scary. 

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


67*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

*A pretty cool test, Revenwyn. However, I'd say the colorquiz is far more accurate.
*

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pretty accurate.

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

46% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

The Artist
You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

25% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
83% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Humanitarian
You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
83% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
29% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Er.......:stu maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Iced said:


> *The Life Surfer*
> 
> You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
> 
> ...


Hmm interesting mine fit me to a T down to the percentages.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This was a bit surprising:

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*% *curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I went through the whole test, and it wouldn't give me a result :no


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

42% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

None of this is accurate for me.. Not at all. The color quiz results I got one time are more accurate. This just makes me sound like I'm a daffodil who sings tunes in the sunlight when really I'm a dark rose with thorns laying in the dark.. :S lol.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Haha I think most of us are intellectual hippies. That's what I got as well...


54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

*13%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*96%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*29%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*63%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

YAYY, this makes me feel good:

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.




29*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I feel like every time I take one of these tests like the color test, it always gives me an answer that makes me feel discouraged cause the results basically negate my goals in life, but this test turned out really well for me

Normally, I like to take my time with these tests, being super analytical, taking forever to make sure I've chosen the perfect answer for me, but with this test, since it specifically said , "Trust your instinct and try not to over analyze", I picked the images really quickly without thinking, and at first, I felt like if I had taken my time, then I would've chosen the opposite picture as a better fit for me, but as the test continued, I was able to feel more and more confident about my choices.

The whole organized/efficient structured aspect of my results are not totally accurate, I mean actually, that's one of the biggest things lacking in my life is structure, BUT it is true that my goals in life, who I want to be, the career I want, all that would involve structure, efficiency so in that sense, the results are accurate, I do crave order in a sense because of how much disorder there is within me and in my life.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The Social Creature

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!

54% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
33% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Really not sure how accurate that is. It's probably because I picked on a picture of the couple in love one too many times, thus pinning me in the "social" category.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this test organizes things wrong for my personality. Sociable and outgoing does not have to be connected to adventurous and energetic. I do lots of physical stuff outdoors alone or with my dog. You could be modest but not compliant or forgiving. You could be forgiving but not compliant which would also fit me. My first thought when told to do anything by anyone even if it's something I wanted to do anyway is to not do it and then the logical part of my brain has to tell me I'm being silly. I don't hold a grudge against anyone though. It's like someone randomly stuck some characteristics together which have nothing to do with each other. Which leads to an entirely inaccurate result on my part.


> You're outgoing, charismatic and in constant need for stimulation. You have lots of energy and love to share it with the people around you. People find you exciting and you always end up being the centre of attention - exactly where you want to be. You don't like being alone and naturally attract people.



79*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
42*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
I am very adventurous and energetic and not very artistic or organized but I hate to be the center of attention-it's like my first goal in life to not be noticed by anyone, display energy in front of anyone, and I am as far from charismatic as you can get. I love to be alone.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

*The Artist*

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Social Creature*
You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!

*54%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*50%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*46%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*50%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I guess this is what happens when you try not to pick all the hipster images of things blurred out with this fake 'thought' put to it when in reality it's just a chair with blur.

Hehe, I really think this test was very cool thanks for posting it! :boogie


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


13*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
83*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
71*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
33*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

17% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmmmm....well, this is who I used to be and would like to be again.

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.











67*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
38*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

*The Energy Source*

You're outgoing, charismatic and in constant need for stimulation. You have lots of energy and love to share it with the people around you. People find you exciting and you always end up being the centre of attention - exactly where you want to be. You don't like being alone and naturally attract people.










83*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
38*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
--

Havn't been feeling like this lately & outgoing? HAH. :|


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

http://designbyadrian.com/96pix/the-intellectual-hippie.php?s=eyJhIjo3LCJiIjoxNSwiYyI6MTMsImQiOjEzfQ==

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.











29*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.











38*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
71*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.
Compare your result with your friends!












71*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
38*%* curious, unconventional,


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.

54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I disagree lol.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

*The Intellectual Hippie*
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

54% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
83% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
4% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

haha "4% organised" sounds about right...


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

The Organized Philanthropist

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an *optimistic view of human nature*, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.

50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

"Optimistic view of human nature"

Spot on is that line. It's that same optimism that is continually letting me down. Let's face it humans are evil.

People getting the The Social Creature. :con


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


63*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
Hahaha! Sorry test but I think you got me *wrong*.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

21% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
67% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

- I'd disagree with it a little.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

*The Social Creature*










You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!

75*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
29*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Near enough. :b


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
Compare your result with your friends!


75*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
Hmm, the only one that's not wrong is efficient, organized~ lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

*The Organized Philanthropist*








You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


29% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

*The Life Surfer*


58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

The Intellectual Hippie
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

13% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a hippie too.


21*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
Surprised at the last one because I'm totally none of those, and every test I have done says I'm the opposite of those things :lol


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I'm definitely an experience junkie. Being spontaneous though, not so much, I usually weigh the possibilities rather than jump the gun. Difficulty focusing and committing? Yup. True.

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Edit: So I tried it again (like a minute later), and got "The Social Creature" (63%, 58%, 33%, and 46%). Eh.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The Intellectual Hippie

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

21% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
83% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*The Intellectual Hippie*
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

33% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
Compare your result with your friends!












67*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
21*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
:lol there is no way my sociability should be that high :con


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

The Outside-the-Box Achiever
You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The Humanitarian
You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

33% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
83% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


Hmmmmmm


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

The Life Surfer

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

The Organized Philanthropist

21*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic 
You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Aphexfan said:


> *The Life Surfer*
> 
> You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
> Compare your result with your friends!
> ...


Same. I don't think it's accurate for me.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

The Outside-the-Box Achiever
You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want


46% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

i loved that quiz...it was very fun!


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

The Artist

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

21% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
96% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

Third sentence kinda off, I like being alone and don't have a social circle. I agree with the first and second though.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The Intellectual HippieYou love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

54% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

the life surfer


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.
Compare your result with your friends!










38*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
I don't have any goals in life... :no


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.
Compare your result with your friends!












21*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

*
*

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


63*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
17*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

:sus Interesting


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

The Social Creature
You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!

71% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.


50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
79*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
---------------------------------------------------------------

Part true, part wildly innacurate....Very hit and miss kind of like a horoscope!


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

The Artist

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

21% - sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42% - sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46% - efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
92% - curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.











50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
75*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.











50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
Well, I am a hippie so it doesn't really surprise me all that much


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
Compare your result with your friends!


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

*!*

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!

(That resonates a lot with me although it's a struggle to keep it up)


54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

The Intellectual Hippie
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

38% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

> *The Life Surfer*
> 
> You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
> 
> ...


tbh, I just clicked randomly, on a lot of pairs I had no visual preference


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


29*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
67*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Life Surfer

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


63%
sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25%
sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38%
efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75%
curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


What what? Sociable? Really?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

*The Artist*

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.


33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
88*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


25*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

*The Artist*

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.


38*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

i get this all the time. -sigh-


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


25*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
92*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
17*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

hmm, I don't think I fit that description very well.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

58%
sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42%
sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42%
efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58%
curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

It's a fun little test, although not accurate since it's based on pictures (it thus encourages choosing the better composed image when you're unsure about their meaning).

Edit : I just finished the test. Complete bull****. :lol


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

38*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
92*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
42*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## standing in the rain (Sep 23, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


75*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
21*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

*The Artist*

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## hoborg (Oct 2, 2011)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.
Share your result with your friends!

 


67*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
The description definitely suits me, I hate lack of order in group work and usually take over because of it. I also don't like to boss people around which actually makes me a bad leader i guess. I love getting things done. However the percentages "67*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic" is wrong. I think like another poster said, I choose the workout pictures because A) They usually had hot women in them and B) My hobby is weightlifting. However, neither of these things makes me sociable or outgoing.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

*


Vanilllabb said:



The Life Surfer

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

Click to expand...




Vanilllabb said:






That's not very accurate...i'm the furthest away from being outgoing. =/

Click to expand...

*i got this too and it is also inaccurate. this would describe who i want to be but not who i am.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

The Intellectual Hippie
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

38% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic67% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving38% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.











33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
71*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

_*This is totally opposite of what i expected. This is not me, at all.*_


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

My results describe me pretty well.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

The Outside-the-Box Achiever

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

4% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
88% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

*The Artist*

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

38*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
83*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Doesn't really sound like me to be honest.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.











50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
92*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
25*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
Pretty accurate I think.


----------



## Tommmy (Oct 13, 2011)

The Outside-the-Box Achiever
You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

17% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic

42% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving

63% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined

79% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Doesn't really fit me well at all. I certainly don't 'enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways', and I have no imagination at all.

Ah well I guess. lol


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

life surfer


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

4% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
83% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

The percentages are about right although I think I would put the 4% a bit higher. I agree with the "outside the box achiever" for the most part...


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


*46%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*29%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*58%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*67%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Disconnected (Oct 2, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
Not so accurate.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I accidentally didn't give the best suited choices to myself for a couple of them because I tried to follow their suggestion of choosing quickly on impulse. Well...my results are as follows:

The Social Creature
You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. *You have several social circles and move graciously between them.* You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!

Ummm....no, I actually I don't @ bolded part.

The other info given is here:

58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I don't know what to think about this test and its results. Some of the paragraph above can be true sometimes though.


----------



## She (Jun 30, 2010)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


17*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
75*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
It's accurate-ish, I guess. More accurate than the other options, by the looks of it, anyway. Everyone in my life will be surprised to know that I am apparently 38% efficient and organised though - I'm pretty sure that should be more like 2%, at most.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

She said:


> *The Intellectual Hippie*
> 
> You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.
> 
> ...


Now these results I like. Sounds a lot like me. Wish I could have got this one.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Quite interesting .

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.
Share your result with your friends!

 



50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
71% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
13% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

The Intellectual Hippie
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

33% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Hmm, interesting. Not sure if I agree with it or not :b


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Not too inaccurate. The efficient/organized part is spot on.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess this is about right ^__^ except for the have several social circles lol

The Social Creature
You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


63% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
83% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
13% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
42% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

42% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

*My second take... sort of similar to my first. Hmmmmmm....
**The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.
Share your result with your friends!

 


33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.

42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
67*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

All I did was click on all the hot chick pics I saw.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.
Share your result with your friends!

 



8*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Good description of me. A small part of me wants to be social, outgoing and adventurous.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

The Intellectual Hippie
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

29% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I guess this is true, somewhat.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I got Intellectual Hippie, like a lot of you. 
I'm not creative though....


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.

75*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Tons of hippies


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Reef (May 12, 2011)

The Outside-the-Box Achiever
You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

------

Cool


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

neat quiz! (wonder how the pics were chosen and by whom?)

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
42*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

17% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic









I also have quite a mustache, apparently.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
Share your result with your friends!





































































58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*% *curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

*The Life Surfer*
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
*54%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*42%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*38%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*67%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

The Artist


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

*58%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*46%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*42%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*54%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

29*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
88*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Kinda true but I feel I'm not really as good as what it describe.I'm a very selfish person.Probably I get this s because I just love animals.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm also an intellectual hippie


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Doesn't sound like me at all...

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.

58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

---

Took it again and got this...strange. :|

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.

67% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

---

Eh...And a third time.

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.

58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
67% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

---

A fourth time! Finally, a different result! :lol Sounds a lot more like me as well.

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

46% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

*The Artist*

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.


38*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
88*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
Not sociable, adventurous or outgoing. The rest is pretty much correct. Well I might be organized but only for myself. My appartment is a mess. But it's an organized mess.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*
You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

*29%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*42%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*58%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*71%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

That seems about right 

I suppose the only thing I'd say is that I think I'd raise my efficient, ..., .... from 58 to roughly 63%


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


63*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm another Intellectual Hippie.

But I'm tempted to call the Forer effect on this.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I got the intellectual hippie.


46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

It's very general so I don't know,but was fun doing it.Love that kind of stuff


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

50*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*
You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

38% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

hmmm..... not exactly dead on but meh close enough.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. < True

You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. < True

You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. < Hmm maaaybe

You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything. < True about one on one.. not so true about valueing friends more than anything though..

42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic

71*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving

46*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined

42*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

46% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
21% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!

54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

:um


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I tried it and got

*The Social Creature*

I was like "Wha? That can't be right. :sus" So I tried it again.

*The Natural-Born Leader*

:doh I think it's broken.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


That is scarily accurate o_o

Edit, did it again and this is more me 

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

I got Natural Born leader with 83% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic.


WTF?


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

Another hippie

*The Intellectual Hippie*

38% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

*The Artist*
You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

*25% *sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*38%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*50%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*88% *curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

HIPPIE


54*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
21*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
I think that's about accurate except for the outgoing part...


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

88*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
21*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
38*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Rumor (Mar 16, 2012)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


16*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic :um
83*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
27*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
74*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
I think it represents me well.


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (May 22, 2011)

Artist
46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

I got: *The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

*46%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*63%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*25%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*67%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I think it's spot on. Nice, interesting test. Thanks to the OP for sharing


----------



## sunnydaysnitch (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow, that was really interesting. I've never seen a quiz like that before!  I got

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

63% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic42% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined54% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

It's definitely right as far as difficulty focusing/commiting goes D:


----------



## goldlightan (Mar 31, 2012)

whew, there is hope lol The Social Creature You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited! 75% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic 50% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving 33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined 42% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you


33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
71*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

67% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
17% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
83% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Guess it's kind of true.
Seems so random though.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.


58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
This isn't me at all. I am the furthest from a leader.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

29% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
71% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

It's fairly accurate, I suppose. More accurate than any of the other ones.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't see too many of these in this thread, but --
*
The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
38*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic









This is pretty accurate.

As for people getting the social one, maybe that's your real personality and it's just stunted by SA :stu


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I too was found to be an organized philanthropist

46% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


I don't know -- if there was water or a beach I 
was drawn to pick that type of picture...nature....
but if there so happened to be a pregnant lady
in the way, doesn't make me a philanthropist LOL


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

IH

and it WAS fun!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

> The Artist
> 
> 
> 42% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
> ...


Did anyone else have to choose between a creepy guy holding a dog and cufflinks? :teeth I chose cufflinks--I'm not sure what that proves.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.


79*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
29*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
Lol? so why do I spend all my time alone? Oh thats right, these things all happen in my head.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Like a lot of people, I got 'Intellectual Hippie' on the test.

_You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.
_


38*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Did anyone else have to choose between a creepy guy holding a dog and cufflinks? :teeth I chose cufflinks--I'm not sure what that proves.


 Haha! I had to choose between the creepy dude with frilly dog or a paraglider guy. Chose the paraglider, even though I'm terrified of heights. Well, rationally terrified of heights.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

- 21% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
- 42% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
- 79% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
- 58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.


67*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

*The Artist*

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.

I guess some of that is true of me, but as with most personalilty tests the resulting text is pretty vague so you can usually find one thing that matches your character.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Intellectual Hippie
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


----------



## twentynine (Mar 9, 2012)

The Intellectual Hippie
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

29% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

It's actually pretty legit.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

Share your result with your friends!

54% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic29% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving46% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I do have a craving for adventure.. but only if I could make desires into reality. Sigh.

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.
58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
83% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

8% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
75% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

21% sociable, adventurous, outgoing,energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
21*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
83*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Sunshinelove (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha>>>>>> (In my dreams)
*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Not that anybody cares but anyway...

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

46% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

*The Life Surfer*
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

*63%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*58%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*13%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*67%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

25% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

*The Organized Philanthropist*
_You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything._










*46%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*54%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*50%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*50%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Hmmm interesting


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic, maybe adventurous, nothing else
17*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving= no, yes, no, sometimes
71*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined=sometimes, not really, to a certain extent, my best quality.
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic= not really anymore, yes, used to be, used to be


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

*The Artist*

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.
Share your result with your friends!

  


42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
I do work in the creative field (as an illustrator) but honestly I'm not confident enough to say I have the traits of an actual 'artist' =___=


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.









58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
21*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing,energetic

42% sympathetic, modest, compliant,forgiving

33% efficient, organized, thorough,self-disciplined

67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


29*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
71*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
42*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*
You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

29% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
67% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

The Intellectual Hippie








46% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
71% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

It was pretty accurate. I am easily distracted


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

*The Life Surfer
*
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.










*50%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*46%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*33%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*71%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

*The Intellectual Hippie*
You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
63% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
29% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

I think the percentage of the first one should be a bit lower, but I'll agree with this


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
92*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
29*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> I found it to be extremely accurate and it's not the kind that attempts to reveal your personality by what color you chose, lol.
> 
> Give it a try here: http://designbyadrian.com/96pix/
> 
> ...


Current results:

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


21*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
75*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

 

29*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
67*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Intellectual Hippie

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

21%
sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
75%
sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38%
efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67%
curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

The percentages seem to be somewhat accurate. I'm definitely a curious person. I'm not all that forgiving, though. I think 21% is about right as far as me being social and outgoing. I'm definitely organized and I can be sympathetic at times.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

17*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
I am really fascinated by what the human mind is capable of doing as well as making. Mainly how destructive people seem to be. How they ruin themselves completely or destroy other people. I'm also fascinated by what good people can do, but the evil side is a bit more interesting. I am really interested in all things living though. Pretty accurate


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

42*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
79*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Here are my results. Anybody who knows me will recognize the following couldn't be further from the truth.

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic

29% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving

42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined

71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

75% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

The Outside-the-Box Achiever
42% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic3
8% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic



I also decided the little guy needed a beard! :haha


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

*The Natural Born Leader*

Your combination of social skills and getting things done makes you someone people turn to for advice and guidance. You're efficient and structured, but human values always come first, which is why you never boss people around. In fact, being around people is when you're most comfortable, and if there is a lack of order in the group, you strive to create it.

63*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
17*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
67*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

---

I think the test forgot to factor in my autism, introversion, and SA.

I am not comfortable around people. Even without my SA (as when I am highly stimulated on caffeine), I am not comfortable around people. I merely find them less bothersome and far easier to talk to.

I don't deny I have leadership qualities, but I think the test only said that as a fluke. Well, the language is the same you'd see in horoscopes, so it's like wanting me to interpret it in a way I like. For instance, "... don't tell people what to do." I do, actually. When I naturally assume command of something I'll start telling people what to do.

Not because I mean to feel powerful by bossing them around, but because I see the most efficient route and know which steps to take to get it done.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

The Life Surfer 

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

54% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
50% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

not sure I've done this right


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

*The Social Creature*
You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!
71% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

This test probably couldn't be more wrong about me


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Intellectual Hippie

33% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
71% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Radical But Legal said:


> *The Social Creature*
> You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!
> 71% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
> 58% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
> ...


I got the same results.

"_You have several social circles and move graciously between them._"

I lol'ed at this one :lol


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

artist


----------



## Rosaletta (Apr 15, 2013)

The Humanitarian

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

29% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
79% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic 

That was a relatively good fit, actually.


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.

33*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
75*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
25*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.


25*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
75*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

*The Energy Source*

You're outgoing, charismatic and in constant need for stimulation. You have lots of energy and love to share it with the people around you. People find you exciting and you always end up being the centre of attention - exactly where you want to be. You don't like being alone and naturally attract people.

(This resonates with who I used to be before I withdrew from society entirely. I still love to do crazy **** and live life with alot of energy but I like to do it alone or with the 3% of people I know who arent total *******s. But maybe the charismatic, outgoing guy is still down in me somewhere, under a few layers of trauma lol)

88% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
4% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This test was mostly wrong about me.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

This was fun

*The Intellectual Hippie*

_You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you._

*46%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
*67%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*38%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
*50%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

- See more at: http://96pix.com/the-intellectual-h...MTYsImMiOjksImQiOjEyfQ==#sthash.oOE37Z7C.dpuf


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Kanfusuuruq said:


> This thing called me a hippy :mum


:lol


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

:lol Another hippie, here.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


58*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Pffffff.... Right! :lol


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

The Organized Philanthropist
You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
50% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

eeeh, k


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

The Organized Philanthropist
You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.

42% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
58% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
54% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
46% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## keziarhh (Oct 15, 2013)

I can't see my result-_-


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

That was hella weird. For a lot of them, I liked both pretty equally, but I just chose one because I had to. Others were clear yes's and no's. 

The Artist

You're original, curious and creative. You like finding new paths and solving problems in unconventional ways. You're more interested in the bigger picture, than the details, and you approach tasks from a bird's-eye view. You're open to new experiences and intellectual challenges, and you appreciate art and beauty.


----------



## michae1 (Oct 10, 2013)

The Outside-the-Box Achiever

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.


33% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
58% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

No...not at all...:no

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
63% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

*The Energy Source*

You're outgoing, charismatic and in constant need for stimulation. You have lots of energy and love to share it with the people around you. People find you exciting and you always end up being the centre of attention - exactly where you want to be. You don't like being alone and naturally attract people.

79% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
46% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
42% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

**

*Image-based personality test - completely free!*

*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you.
Share your result with your friends!

   










46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
38*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
50*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

- See more at: http://96pix.com/the-intellectual-h...MTYsImMiOjksImQiOjEyfQ==#sthash.3twDdIRq.dpuf


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

46*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
17*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
63*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
75*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.


63*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
25*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
79*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic
 Meh.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the Social Creature even though I'm not social at all. Not even close. Weird.









71% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
71% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
25% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't really understand if I was supposed to click the image I liked best, the image that I felt somehow suited me, or what... oh well, it actually came out pretty accurate. Although I feel like the "curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic" should be lower. :b

*The Organized Philanthropist*

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


8*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
67*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
67*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
58*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

The Life Surfer
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

54% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
46% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
67% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Social Creature.

50% Sociable
75% Sympathetic
42% Efficient
33% Curious

I suspect this is true, because I was nearly always drawn more to the Photos of people and strong colors without thinking about it. 
I can't believe how long I've been in denial about who I really am, because of being hurt and afraid.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

The Organized Philanthropist

You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.


50% sociable, 
63% sympathetic, 
54% efficient
33% curious


... what friends.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Outside-the-Box Achiever*

You're goal-oriented, and always approach tasks in the most efficient way. You enjoy problem solving and intellectual challenges, and often solve them in unconventional ways. You're curious and imaginative, but need order in your life in order to enjoy it completely. Once you have found a structure nothing can distract you from achieving what you want.

50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
33% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
*63% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined*
54% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't think this is too far from the truth; it's usually circumstance that dictates my social anxiety.. but beyond that i really do enjoy adventure, people and travel. I definitely need my own down-time, im somewhere between introvert and extrovert..

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!

79% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
33% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
33% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

The Organized Philanthropist
You need order in your life. You prefer to focus on one thing at a time, and when doing so you're very efficient. You're modest, kind and have an optimistic view of human nature, which is why you ideally put your skills to use in the health and welfare sector. You prefer one-to-one sessions with close friends before big social events and value your friends more than anything.

I dont know me very well.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

The Life Surfer

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic

50% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving

29% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined

71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Well, I like the water, and hate stangnancy and feeling cooped up. :| I have a strong creative side.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

*The Social Creature*

You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


75*%* sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
54*%* sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42*%* efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
29*%* curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

like the opposite of me lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I accidently closed the window,so I'm not gonna take the test again,so many pics of women and babies : &


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Life Surfer*
You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

_50% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
38% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic _

lol no.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

_*The Intellectual Hippie*

You love to help people, but usually find unconventional and subtle ways of doing it. You're fascinated by what the human mind is capable of creating, and seek the world for moments to enrich your life. You love psychology and philosophy. Your respect for all living beings makes you a humble and likeable person, and the biggest reward is when you get to impart your knowledge to those around you._

LOL big nerd&#8230; :B


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

*The Humanitarian*

You're compassionate and friendly. You see the good in everyone and treat all living creatures with the respect they deserve. You get along well with people and bring a feeling of harmony to your social circle. You're genuinely interested in people. You dislike conflict and prefer to take a backseat.

42% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
83% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
21% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
54% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

> *The Social Creature*
> 
> You love people, and people love you. You're kind and sympathetic, and take great interest in other people. You have several social circles and move graciously between them. You spread positive energy around you, and feed on the excitement you get from meeting old and new contacts. Life is a party, and everyone is invited!


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

46% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
42% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

These do describe me, the inner me, the me if I hadn't had S.A


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

*The Life Surfer*

You surf on life, enjoying the best bits. You're curious and like to meet new people, as well as learning about the human mind. You search for new experiences and adventures and love to share them with friends. You're creative and approach challenges in a broad way. Spontaneity and diversity guide your actions, which makes it difficult for you to focus and commit.

58% sociable, adventurous, outgoing, energetic
29% sympathetic, modest, compliant, forgiving
42% efficient, organized, thorough, self-disciplined
71% curious, unconventional, imaginative, artistic

Hmm, it's kind of right.


----------

